# Official document translation: Tavira/Faro area



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all,

Im in need to officially translate English documents into Portuguese for customs and am not sure what to search for, who does this, etc.

If anybody has any info or knows of a company anywhere around Tavira, Faro or this region of the Algarve, do please let me know.

I have a week to get this done, yet another paperwork hurdle

Many thx,
Etch


----------

